# Daily NBA Fantasy Sports Pick 5 Tracking Thread



## Lineup Legends (Oct 29, 2013)

Going to try and beat these games this year for fun. Thought I would make a thread about it to see if anyone else is doing the same and to hopefully get some help on my picks and make some money. Starting stats:

Units = $11
Record = 0 - 0
Profits = 0

First board tonight is:






I am going with:

P. George
CP3
BG
Nicky V
David West

Gasol VS. BG is the one I keep going back and forth on.


----------



## Lineup Legends (Oct 30, 2013)

It was quesadillas for all tonight

Units = $11
Record = 1 - 0
Profits = $10






Tonights minefield is






Going With:

Durant
Irving
Love
Curry
Holiday

gl gl to all tonight!


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay they took back the title last match and now its time for the rubber match!

Units = $11
Record = 1 - 1
Profits = -$1






Tonights matchups:






Picks are:

The King
Superman
The Dougie
Monta
Boom Boom Pau


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 2, 2013)

Broke the ti with a win!  New stats:

Units = $11
Record = 2 - 1
Profits = $9





Tonight pics look like a rubix cube.  Putting the colors together now and should have picks up shortly.  Here is the puzzle:


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 2, 2013)

well they put Lillard in for Irving (would assume because of Irving's injury) and Parker in for Lillard spots. Its weird how these things change throughout the day as did not notice this last year when I was doing these more sparingly. With all that out of the way I am going:

P George
D Cousins
Lillard
Kemba 
Tony Parker

GL GL to all if your playing tonight!


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 3, 2013)

Starting to hit our stride! Should be 4 - 0 but things are looking up and trending nicely. Results and today's puzzle:

Units = $11
Record = 3 - 1
Profits = $19





Today's Starring Cast = 






will be back to posts picks in a few


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 3, 2013)

Picking Today:

LBJ
K Love
Al Horford
Rickey Rubio
Eric Bledsoe


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like we finally hitting our stride! Hopefully we can keep the steak alive!

Units = $11
Record = 4 - 1
Profits = $29






todays card looks like the softest one yet but we shall see.






will post selections in a couple hours.  Hope everyone is enjoying the free money so far as I know I am


----------



## Lineup Legends (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay picks for today are:

Chris Paul
Ricky Rubio
Dwight Howard
Evan Turner
Deandre Jordan

gl gl to all happy NBA watching!


----------

